# Miss Trump YET?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Biden: 'Zero Responsibility' for Afghanistan


Twenty years after we toppled the Taliban in Afghanistan, Joe Biden has shamefully handed it all back.



patriotpost.us





That feckless dope is just like George Casanza doing everything in the worst imaginable way.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

This idiot has no idea where he crapped last much less how to deal with anything related to national security.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The left dogged Trump mercilessly while he closed the border (Joe turned that to shit), he got us $2 gas and energy independence (Joe fucked that up on inauguration day), Trump cut taxes (Joe and the rest of the socialists are trying to bankrupt us) I could go on and on but I have already tried the patience of the MODS. (Sorry guys)


----------



## yah (Apr 12, 2021)

He is clearly being control by Obozo, It is clear as day...I foresee the Taliban taking over Africa because of lack of government...The Africas lost it blaming all their problems on colonial masters. It is going to be very interesting from here on.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Miss Trump? It's been the longest 7 years ever.
Biden is a Post turtle. You can feel good about blaming O, but O was a post turtle as well. The handlers and money are the same, only the puppets have changed.








Neither belong in the White House, they didn't get there themselves, they don't have any idea what to do now that they are there, and they had no idea how to get down.


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

Worst POTUS. People will remember Afghanistan as Biden's Saigon.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

I've watched the news. It seems Biden is reading from a teleprompter he's not got a clue what's going on.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

All that is being done from the Keystone pipeline, to the border, virus mandates and now Afghanistan is all part of the grand plan to put America last. All that is happening is no accident. Take a look at Canada, Europe, Australia, New Zealand. Using a bad case of the flu to not only suspend your liberty but to take it permanently. Australia used to be the most conservative, freedom loving country in the world but the communists have taken over there and soon will be fully in power here in the US. Love of money and the power it brings is the greatest evil.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Biden is a puppet. Check out every single member of his staff. Most Of the Obama Terror group and now other Marxist leaders. They purposely turned their back on Mexico. They did the same with Afghanistan.
Woke Military, etc. Homeland security now more vulnerable than in decades. There will be many more deaths as a result of this Administration. Taiwan will go to China, the Middle East will be total chaos and on and on. I saw all this coming. Our Homeland has been attacked by BLM/Antifa. Inflation, and on and on. Just wait, we over three years more to go unless WE DO SOMETHING NOW!


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hell yes, I miss Trump! We went from one of the best presidents in my lifetime to almost certainly the worst. Biden's senility is obvious to anyone who is paying attention. When he is off-script he can't even put together a coherent sentence or remember where he is. He is clearly not in charge, and is being controlled from behind the scenes. I'm not excited about invoking the 25th amendment, because that puts Kamala Harris (who is dumb as a post, with touch of evil thrown in) into the presidency, but I don't know how it can be avoided.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

chip2 said:


> Hell yes, I miss Trump! We went from one of the best presidents in my lifetime to almost certainly the worst. Biden's senility is obvious to anyone who is paying attention. When he is off-script he can't even put together a coherent sentence or remember where he is. He is clearly not in charge, and is being controlled from behind the scenes. I'm not excited about invoking the 25th amendment, because that puts Kamala Harris (who is dumb as a post, with touch of evil thrown in) into the presidency, but I don't know how it can be avoided.


It is obvious their are millions across the planet that miss Trump. Especially since his policy's kept us and the world save. Not the mess we are in in deadly.

Recent rally in Al. of Trump Supporters. Lol and to think he is not even the sitting President.
My God, Biden now would get a rally alright. Millions would attend just to throw eggs and Crap into his face.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Biden was VP, IMHO, to keep O alive. No one in their right mind wanted Biden to be president. He isn't now, other than an installed figure head, and that reference has been made by several high ranking Dems, including the now former Supreme Court Justice Ginsberg. She was a very brilliant, evil, driven, woman who knew more than any one person probably should have known. Reasoning for her being so pampered and catered to.
Harris is much the same role, IMHO. She was so disliked by the establishment and voters that she didn't even start the primaries before dropping. Not a chance in hell she would make a showing. Yet, here we are.
Don't get too excited about both being dumped, because at the moment that leaves Pelosi third in line, and that would be a train wreck of a different Choo Choo.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)




----------

